# How Tall Is Too Tall?



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I think we should consult @fireandicehorse on the subject! I, like you, think of the big Viking type people that ride these horses, but can't really comment any further.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

....
How advanced a rider are you currently?
I ask because how well you sit, you balance and are quiet a rider is going to make or break whether a animal of this size can carry you safely.
To me, you are going to carry a lot of height = top heavy if you are not a very quiet sitting and moving rider....
How stable are your legs cause you won't have a large barrel to hold that leg length = wobbly stability point of legs... 
How old is this Icelandic and how long do you plan to ride her and keep her?

To me it isn't really can she but should she...
Should she be made to carry your height and weight that puts her at a disadvantage...
Should you limit yourself in what you are going to be able to do with this animal as trails that are challenging may be to challenging for your mount carrying your height and weight...

This is not a cut and dry answer but a, "it depends on many things..." to me.
I find large men riding small horses of any breed a bit disturbing to me...it isn't the today, but the years down the road as the excess takes its toll on the animal.
That is my opinion. I'm sure others will have differing and that is what makes a forum like this work...sharing viewpoint and being exposed to other thoughts to learn from. 
🐴...


----------



## AragoASB (Jul 12, 2020)

Icelandic horses and horse meat- Surplus horses are eaten in Iceland. People apparently, like many Europeans, do not have the horse meat phobia that Americans have. The cattle in Iceland are mostly dairy cattle. Besides having pony-like conformation, the surplus horse males and and fillys are apparently sold for meat.
http://kjotbokin.is/wp-content/themes/kjotbokin/docs/icehorse.pdf

Although I am a normal BMI weight, I myself would not ride a horse with my ankles and shins hanging far below the barrel no matter what the breed. There is just something wrong with that picture. And how are you supposed to give cues when riding then your leg is far below the girth? Also, when the backside of the human is as wide or wider than the backside of the horse what is wrong with this picture?

If you desire a gaited horse there are several full size horse breeds to choose from in the USA.


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

I don't think you would be too big at all if you are 5'11 and 160 lbs for a 13.3 hand Icelandic. Icelandic horses tend to have a center of gravity a bit different than a 3 gaited horse, and while I am not sure on the details, taller riders are able to balance better on a 13 hand Icelandic than a 13 hand non gaited horse. Also, if you are worried about weight, the width of the loins and cannon bone circumference along with how balanced the horse is dictates how much weight they can carry and has nothing to do with the height. Remington, an icelandic horse who competed in endurance riding for over 20 years, is 13.3 hands tall and recently did a 50 mile endurance ride at the age of 26. He has by far the highest mileage of any gaited horse in endurance riding history (11,000+ competition miles), has one of the longest endurance careers, and was very rarely lame. His rider was a man who stood at least 6 feet tall and 180+ lbs. He is an incredibly famous horse in the endurance world. 








'Cantankerous old pony' rides into US endurance Hall of Fame - Horsetalk.co.nz


Popular pony has covered more than 11,000 miles in his endurance career.




www.horsetalk.co.nz












Icelandic Horse Remington Inducted Into Endurance Hall of Fame


In 2013, Remington ( Spæjari) , a 26-year old Icelandic horse owned by John Parke, was inducted into the American Endurance Ride Conference...




blessiblog.blogspot.com




Legendary endurance star rescues marathon runners from mountain - Horse & Hound First Icelandic Pony Named to AERC’s Hall of Fame

He is not the only one either. Endurance is one of the highest stress activities you can put a horse through and it truly tests their limits, yet Icelandic horses are excelling at it. Because there are so few Icelandics in the US (though the numbers are rapidly rising), they are under represented, yet doing fantastic. I also know quite a few Icelandics that jump, even with heavier riders. A horse will tell you if you are too heavy and they can't do it. They will act slow, irritated, uncomfortable, and lots of bad behavior will crop up. 

If you have tried her out and love this mare, get her, and she will be the best horse of your life. (I was skeptical at first too, because I am also a very tall rider, but I fell in love with my tiny icelandic mare and have no regrets). 








This Icelandic horse in the picture is in his late 20s. He does 50 mile endurance rides and places well. 








Here is another Icelandic horse who does 50 mile endurance rides with her partner. She is a first prized mare on the lighter built size, though is quite the trail blazer. 








This mare is in her teens and is tiny (13.1 hands) and has a light build with unusually narrow legs for an Icelandic and a downhill build. She has proven, despite this, to be a great endurance mount and is now moving up to compete in 50 mile rides. 
Icelandics also do well in jumping, dressage, and just about everything else. Even though they are small, they are powerful and have a strong work ethic. Icelandic horses as a breed are unusually tough, have dense bones, and energy efficient muscles. They also tend to love to go and are incredibly intelligent. 
Extra pics just because:


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

AragoASB said:


> Icelandic horses and horse meat- Surplus horses are eaten in Iceland. People apparently, like many Europeans, do not have the horse meat phobia that Americans have. The cattle in Iceland are mostly dairy cattle. Besides having pony-like conformation, the surplus horse males and and fillys are apparently sold for meat.
> http://kjotbokin.is/wp-content/themes/kjotbokin/docs/icehorse.pdf
> 
> Although I am a normal BMI weight, I myself would not ride a horse with my ankles and shins hanging far below the barrel no matter what the breed. There is just something wrong with that picture. And how are you supposed to give cues when riding then your leg is far below the girth? Also, when the backside of the human is as wide or wider than the backside of the horse what is wrong with this picture?
> ...


Icelandic horses tend to have broad, strong backs with well sprung barrels (in breeding goal). They take up leg well because of this, unlike many of the much narrower US gaited breeds. Icelandic horses who are not good enough are eaten, leaving only the best behind.


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

tishacking said:


> I've been casually horse shopping recently and I found a horse that is perfect in every way, except she's only 13.3. I'm 5'11 160lbs and I feel I might be too big for her. Normally, I wouldn't even consider it, but she's an Icelandic pony. I rode Icelandics a few times in Iceland and they are definitely my favorite breed of horse and it would be a dream to own one. I know they are regularly ridden by men 6' and up in Iceland. I am familiar with cutting horses and a lot of them are very small ridden by tall riders.
> I really love this little mare and she checks every box for me, but I worry I might be too much. We wouldn't do much high impact stuff, mostly trail riding and low-level dressage, no jumping because I know I would definitely be to much for her over fences.
> What do you think?


Could I please hijack this a second and ask you where in Iceland did you ride? Do you have a place/barn/area to recommend? Thank you!


----------



## fireandicehorse (Nov 21, 2020)

Luna’s rider said:


> Could I please hijack this a second and ask you where in Iceland did you ride? Do you have a place/barn/area to recommend? Thank you!


Some places I love riding over there is Kvistir and Gangmyllan farm. That is where I got my horses from and the horses there are amazing representatives of the breed. You can also do lots of horse tours. If you join some Icelandic horse groups on FB, they will help you find the best places to go. I can't think of any more off the top of my head.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Not sure of Icelandic horses. I lived in Iceland in the 70s but paid no attention to horses at the time. But FWIW, this is 13.0 hands tall BLM Mustang Cowboy carrying my 5'8" body with a 30 lbs saddle. I don't ride him often but the only challenge is on uneven ground. With his short "wheelbase", he is very maneuverable - but the weight of my shoulders higher up above his body can sometimes give him difficulty balancing me. Probably because I rarely ride him so he just isn't used to it.




  








2341c8eacef079a6c4a7bb75b0d00d86_main.jpg




__
bsms


__
Nov 10, 2020


----------

